# Balance entre 4 Parlantes



## cuervokbza (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola gente !!
necesito que me ayuden!!!!
la cosa viene así:

Tengo un equipo en el living de mi casa, el cual tiene salida estereo a dos parlantes de 8 Ohms c/u.

En la habitación de al lado, hay 2 parlantes empotrados en la pared (tambien de 8 Ohms) a modo de ¨musica ambiental¨.

Lo que yo quiero es conectar los 4 parlantes y poder (mediante algun circuito de balance, o algo así) ¨tirar¨ el sonido para una habitación u otra (NECESITO que lo ¨estereo¨ de la señal no se pierda)

Primero había pensado usar un potenciómetro y listo !... pero pensando 3 seg me di cuenta que éste se quemaría :enfadado:, debido a que la señal que manejo no es plana (ya está amplificada).

Necesito por favor que me ayuden !! cualquier duda pregunten !!!

Desde ya mil gracias !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2010)

Si solo es música ambiental, es de poca potencia (Algunos cientos de mW), si es así puedes colocar un reostado para ajustar el volumen.







Ahora que si quieres mandar toda la potencia del amplificador, se complica la solución.


----------



## cuervokbza (Ene 14, 2010)

Si, verás...
el tema es que necesito un poco de potencia. O sea, no quiero andar distribuyendo 50W. Pero serían unos 15W aprox. que quiero ¨balancear¨


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2010)

Si es así se te complica.
Tendrías que ver de armarte un par de etapas amplificadoras "Extra" y mediante un potenciómetro común ajustar el balance entre estas y tu amplificador principal.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Ene 14, 2010)

Si tu equipo tiene salida para 2 parlantes, deberas por medio de una llave seleccionar cual de los 4 parlantes van a emitir sonido, los 4 parlantes no son la carga adecuada para tu equipo.

Yo pondria una llave selectora de salida (estilo bipolar de luz pero con cuatro conectores minimo) y de ahi derivas la señal para alguna de las habitaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## cuervokbza (Ene 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si es así se te complica.
> Tendrías que ver de armarte un par de etapas amplificadoras "Extra" y mediante un potenciómetro común ajustar el balance entre estas y tu amplificador principal.



Me gusta la idea! como lo que yo necesito es poca potencia, con un par de TDAs (o algo parecido) andaría !!!

pero (en mi total ignorancia) no sé cómo se conectaría eso !


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 27, 2011)

Bueno !!! volví a retomar este tema  !
Cambié el minicomponente ! pero sigo teniendo 4 parlantes de música ambiental !!
Ahora mi idea es ésta: 
Quiero amplificar una señal plana estereo (la salida para auriculares q*UE* tiene el equipo de música), y ¨distribuirla¨ individualmente entre los 4 parlantes ubicados en diferentes habitaciones de la casa, con una potencia de unos 5W para cada uno. 
Además, quiero dotar a mi circuito con la capacidad de ajustar el volumen de la señal que llega a cada parlante, osea, cada parlante tendrá un nivel de señal independiente de los otros 3. 

Necesito que me den una mano, ya encontré unos circuitos de amplificadores pequeños (5 a 8W ) que me calzan como anillo al dedo para mi proyecto ! 

Desde ya , Muchas Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2011)

Te armas 4 amplificadores iguales y a cada uno le colocas un potenciómetro de volumen simple, con eso ajustas C/U a tu gusto.


*Edit*
Si tienes ganas de trabajar te podrías armar algo así con potenciómetros dobles.

Ver el archivo adjunto 26404​
Y controlas el volumen en forma "Espacial"


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 28, 2011)

WAWW !! eso de ¨espacial¨ es de muy alto vuelo , no, en serio, eso me serviría si los 4 parlantes estuvieran colocados en la misma habitación, ya que sino, se convierte en un control poco intuitivo (solo yo en mi familia sabría usarlo).

*Igualmente mi problema es otro:* no sé como conectar esos 4 amplificadores a la señal plana ¿se entiende? o sea... lo que haría es: convertir la señal que tengo en una señal mono y después conectarle 4 amplificadores mono que irán a un parlante c/u. 

Y como dicen que una imagen vale más que mil palabras, adjunto un driagamita que hice para que se entiendan mis dudas.


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Para no perder el estereo seria así.


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 28, 2011)

no no.. gracias cansi22 ! pero no me importa perder lo ¨estereo¨, LEE MIS ÚLTIMOS 2 MENSAJES son los únicos que cuentan en este thread, lo que escribí al principio ya no quiero hacerlo...
lo único que me importa es poder distribuir la misma señal a los 4 parlantes y cada uno con su control de volumen independiente.

Si conecto el sistema de la manera que plantea cansi22, escucharía un canal de la señal en 2 habitaciones y el otro canal de la señal en otras 2 habitaciones...yo lo que quiero es que se escuche la MISMA señal en todas las habitaciones.... yo se que es medio complicado de entender... pero no sé como explicarlo mejor


----------



## Selkir (Mar 28, 2011)

cuervokbza dijo:


> ...Si conecto el sistema de la manera que plantea cansi22, escucharía un canal de la señal en 2 habitaciones y el otro canal de la señal en otras 2 habitaciones...



Hombre, si echas el canal L a una habitación y el canal R a la otra pues si se escuchará cada canal por un lado, pero si tiras los dos canales a las dos habitaciones no. Yo creo que si no es mucho cable y mucho trabajo el que hay que hacer es mejor poner 4 amplificadores mono (dos para el canal L y dos para el R) y mandas señales estéreo, que siempre se escuchará mejor que en mono.


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 28, 2011)

Selkir!! 
gracias por la respuesta pero comprende esto: tengo 4 parlantes y *cada uno está en una habitación diferente*.
Lo que quiero es ¨fusionar¨ los canales L y R en un solo canal y distribuirlo a los endemoniados parlantes.

Quiero que entiendan mi verdadera duda: *¿puedo unir las 4 entradas de los amplificadores (mono) en un solo nodo? (como muestra el diagrama que adjunte más arriba)*


----------



## Selkir (Mar 28, 2011)

Aaa vale, ya entendí.
Pues si, puedes conectar los dos canales en uno solo, pero NUNCA en la potencia, siempre en la parte de baja señal, ya que si lo haces en la parte de potencia seguro que ha pum XD
La única pega que le veo yo a lo unificar los canales es que pierdes graves, pero se puede solucionar con un ecualizador (que si te decantas por poner un Eq puedes unificar los canales a la entrada de este y así lo haces mono el Eq)


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 28, 2011)

Gracias Selkir !!! me sacaste una duda enrome.. ahora me pongo a armar en protoboard y despues les cuento


----------

